# advice on correct impact point - Thompson Black Diamond



## wpshooter (Jul 17, 2010)

Can anyone give me some *INFORMED* advice (not just what you might think off the top of your head) about what would be the correct point of impact (i.e. *ABOVE* the 30 yard hold point) for a 30 yard sight-in range, if I want my Thompson Black Diamond Extended Range to be able to hit dead-on at 100 yards, IF I am using the open sights on the rifle which are fiber optic, red on front and 2 green dots on the back ?

I have a great deal of experience in sighting in rifles that have scopes on them BUT I have practically zero experience with open sights on rifles. I am not going to have a scope on this rifle.

I would be holding on the 30 yard sight-in target point with front red dot in horizontal alignment with the 2 back green dots (or at least the best I can hold them).

P.S. - I always shoot 90 gr. loose T7 and use 245 gr. areo-tip powerbelt.

Thanks.


----------

